# bilder mit mouseover effekt und menubar



## MasterVP (26. Jun 2005)

???:L Also ich habe folgendes Problem.
Auf meine Internetseite arbeite ich mit einem menubar von dhtml builter 4.8. so und jetzt wollte ich auf meiner mitglieder seite die leute mit bild vorstellen und dabei einen mouseover effekt verwenden.
Ich habe mich bei selfhtml.org schlau gemacht und das Javaskript gefunden was ich dazu brauche(habe ich hier auch im forum schon mal gesehen).
Aber Irgendwie fuktionniert das nicht wenn dieser menubar in die seite eingebaut ist. ohne funktioniert das einwandfrei.
Ich habe es dann mit css versucht aber das brachte auch nicht den erwünschten erfolg.

Also mein frage ist was muss ich beachten wenn ich zweimal javaskript verwende und muss ich bei dem mouseover andere variablen vereinbaren das sich die menubar und das mouseover nicht gegeseitig hacken.


----------



## DP (26. Jun 2005)

*VERSCHOBEN*


----------



## bambi (27. Jun 2005)

Also es sollte nie - was auch immer fuer 'ne Programmiersprache Du verwendest - keine 2 Variablen mit dem gleichen
Namen geben...

Aber mehr kann ich Dir jetzt zu Deinem Prob auch net sagen, denn ich weiss ja net, was oder was nicht geht... Also
mein Tip: erst mal die Seite mit mouseover und dann mit Menue testen - nicht alles gleichzeitig. Dann siehst Du erst
mal, ob's einzeln laeuft. Wenn's geht, dann beides zusammenwerfen. 

Wenn Du Probleme hast, dann immer schreiben wo das Problem liegt und auch den Code wo's passiert (nicht gleich den
kompletten Code). Und dann schauen wir mal weiter...  :wink:


----------

